# Circuito electronico diferenciador de temperaturas



## tomi (Dic 26, 2007)

Estoy montando en mi casa una instalacion para conseguir agua caliente a traves de un panel solar, para aprovechar al maximo la energia solar, me hace falta un circuito electronico que en el momento que la temperatura en el panel sea mayor que en el tanque de aqua caliente donde la quiero almacenar,  actue un rele para poner la bomba de circulacion del agua en marcha.
Si alguien me puede ayudar con el diseno del circuito y las piezas que harian falta,le quedaria muy agradecido ya que he estado buscando en casas que venden kits elctronicos y no he encontrado nada que me valga.
Un saludo.
Tomi


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Puedes hacerlo sin electronica ni nada.
Aprovecha que el agua caliente tiene menos densidad que la fria (El agua fria se va hacia abajo y la caliente hacia arriba).
Si permites que el agua de tu tanque resircule por el panel, y tu tanque esta mas alto que los paneles, siempre tendras en el tanque el agua mas caliente.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 26, 2007)

Es así como lo muestra Fogonazo. El circuito funciona perfectamente de esa forma. Solo habrá que tener en cuenta los distintos niveles de  cada uno de los elementos. 
Por Ejemplo: Tal como lo indica el diagrama, el tanque de depósito es el que a mayor altura deberá estar. En el nivel intermedio deberá estar el termo-tanque y por debajo de todo, el panel solar.  
En los momentos de ausencia de consumo, y cuando la temperatura dentro del panel esté por encima del agua contenida dentro del termo-tanque, el agua contenida en el termo-tanque recirculará en el circuito comprendido entre la descarga inferior de este y el panel solar prioritariamente, Y no toma agua proveniente del depósito principal circuito que solo opera en los momentos de reposición del agua.


----------



## ciri (Dic 26, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Puedes hacerlo sin electronica ni nada.
> Aprovecha que el agua caliente tiene menos densidad que la fria (El agua fria se va hacia abajo y la caliente hacia arriba).
> Si permites que el agua de tu tanque resircule por el panel, y tu tanque esta mas alto que los paneles, siempre tendras en el tanque el agua mas caliente.




Todo un artista fogonazo, más claro no se puede...

Algo así como una caldera pirotubular, usan ese mismo efecto, lo llaman "termosifón"..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 26, 2007)

Tambien puedes jugar con los diametros de las tuberias para forzar el tiraje y asegurarte la circulacion en la direccion correcta.

Como es fogonazo, como mas simple mejor...jejejej


----------



## tomi (Dic 27, 2007)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, desgraciadamente no puedo hacer la instalacion como me proponeis, no tengo mas remedio que colocar el tanque de agua por debajo del panel solar,de todos modos aunque yo tenia una pequena idea del comportamiento del agua caliente sobre la fria, me ha venido bien vuestras indicaciones.
Un saludo
Tomi


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2007)

OK !, pasaremos entonces al plan "B".
¿ Tienes conocimientos de electronica como para armarte algo ?

Te aclaro que posiblemente el gasto de electricidad en la bomba compense el ahorro con el calentador solar.


----------



## tomi (Dic 27, 2007)

Si algo de conocimiento  tengo. si me puedes hacer un plano con una lista de los componentes y sus denominaciones creo que no te molestare mas, si no es para darte las gracias y el dia que tenga la instalacion en marcha comunicarte como funciona el circuito.
Sobre la energia que voy a gastar con la bomba va a ser minima el agua va a circular  con una bomba de baja potencia, en la region que vivo yo tenemos un  fuerte sol tambien en invierno asi que la bomba va a trabajar poco.
Un saludo
Tomi


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2007)

Estube pensando en tu necesidad y se me ocurrio lo siguiente (Para tratar de simplificar), un sensor de temperatura, cuando esta llegue o supere ciertos grados, que encienda la bomba digamos 1 minuto, con esto el agua caliente del recolector solar pasaria al termo.

Si estas de acuerdo comenta y si no tambien.

Saludos


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 27, 2007)

Me parece bien lo que pretende Tomi. Una de las partes mas importantes de este sistema es la recirculación del agua caliente. El agua presente en el panel solar se calienta y va a parar al termo tanque. Ahí no termina el ciclo ya que si la misma no es consumida en ese momento, toma el camino de recirculación hacia el panel solar de nuevo y así indefinidamente con lo que alcanza temperaturas muy altas. 
La opción de un circuito detector de "diferencia de temperaturas" me parece muy acertada, ya que teniendo en cuenta que en este caso no es posible que todo este ciclo se haga en forma automática por las diferencias de niveles de los distintos elementos, se haría con la ayuda de una bomba comandada por este circuito. Habrá que conseguir el circuito. Seguramente habrá algo de ese tipo por algún lado. 
Con respecto a la bomba y a manera de idea, se me ocurre que la misma podría ser la que se utiliza en los desagotes de los lavarropas automáticos. Es una bomba de muy bajo consumo,   larga duración y creo que de rendimiento suficiente para mantener el ciclo en movimiento.     
Bueno amigos, si encuentro algo lo posteo.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 27, 2007)

Tomi, te dejo una dirección donde dan los datos de un aparato como el que estás necesitando. Lamentablemente no está el circuito, pero te lo paso por las dudas quieras sacar alguna información.

http://www.ritrinsa.com/dunphy_dr1.pdf


----------



## tomi (Dic 28, 2007)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios, yo tambien habia pensado en poner un termostato en el panel solar para que arrancase la bomba a una cierta temperatura y otro termostato en el tanque de agua para parar la bomba cuando el agua hubiese alcanzado una temperatura adecuada pero asi no funcionaria bien la cosa.
Adjunto un plano y diagrama de como he pensado que voy a montar la instalacion.


----------



## cipres (Ene 1, 2008)

utiliza cualquier termostato de kit que tenga el 555, con sensor de temperatura por resistencia.
Sustituye la resistencia variable del circuito (la que hace saltar el rele a una determinada teperatura)  por otra de menor valor y en serie con otro sensor.
Cuando se igualen el valor de las resistencias, saltara el rele.
Pon una diferencia de temperatura de 5 a 7 grados centigrados.

El termostato que yo utilice creo recordar que era de CEBEK y sale barato
saludos


----------



## Ensis_Falcatus (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola en esta pagina web teneis un circuito de un termostato diferencial http://www.reuk.co.uk/Solar-Water-Heating-Pump-Controller.htm.-

Si alguien se atreve a diseñar el pcb se lo agradeceria, estoy interesado en dicho circuito, montarlo se como se hace lo que no se es diseñar pcb´s osea para que me entendais pasar el circuito electrico a circuito impreso.-

Nos vemos.-


----------



## Ensis_Falcatus (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola de nuevo os pongo bien la direccion web que no entiendo por que no enlazaba el linkes este http://www.reuk.co.uk/Solar-Water-Heating-Pump-Controller.htm


----------



## germanlego (Ene 9, 2010)

muchas gracias Ensis_Falcatus por tu aporte es una parte de lo que estaba buscando


----------



## mostro (Jun 29, 2011)

Compañero tomi un circuito microprocesado por ejemplo con pic y un lm35 es la solucion, si lo necesitas te lo puedo proporcionar la unica duda es ¿ hay que medir temperaturas bajo cero? pues en tu pais estan las cuatro estaciones describe todo bien me refiero temperaturas por encima y por debajo de cero si es el caso y listo, me avisas, saludos del mostro compañeros foristas


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 30, 2011)

¿Y no se podría hacer con un simple amplificador operacional?

Saludos.


----------



## jmura (Jul 11, 2012)

Por favor te agradeceria confirmar si las R3 y R4 son termocuplas o algo así. De ser así cuales me recomiendas.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jul 11, 2012)

Son resistencias variables con la temperatura. Puedes utilizar dos NTC´s de 100K.

Saludos.


----------



## jmura (Jul 11, 2012)

Muchas Gracias por la información.


----------



## jmura (Jul 11, 2012)

Busqué portodos lados aca en Chile y no las encontré. ¿Existe otra alternativa?. 
Por favor disculpa tanta molestia.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jul 11, 2012)

No, disculpa tú. Me equivoqué ya que R3 y R4 son simples resistencias ajustables. La que sí es una NTC es VR1. En Chile debes encontrarlas, pídelas como resistencias con coeficiente de temperatura negativo. NTC es en inglés y significa "Negative Temperature Coefficient". Pero, vamos, es un componente muy común.


----------



## jmura (Jul 17, 2012)

Te comento que lamentablente no pude encontrar  la NTC (están agotadas por ahora). ¿Existe algún otro circuito que cumpla la misma función pero utilizando el censor LM335 trabajando en conjunto con el LM 741? ya que estos están masificados acá en Chile y además tengo alguna experiencia con ellos al fabricar un censor de temperatura con el cual manejo parte del proyecto que estoy implementando en mi hogar y que funciona perfectamente. 
Lamentablemente no tengo otra opción mas que este foro que dicho de paso me parece genial, sobretodo para personas como yo que manejamos muy pocos conocimientos de electrónica pero el suficiente para armar estos circuitos con la ayuda de un esquema.
 De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jul 18, 2012)

Deberías emplear el buscador de este foro. Aquí hay muchas soluciones a tu problema. Te adjunto un enlace que te llevará a alguien que pregunta algo parecido. Si lees bien es posible que encuentres la solución.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/medidor-temperatura-lm335-12566/

Saludos.


----------

